# PIRANHA： Pygocentrus cariba



## megadeth1876 (Feb 3, 2014)

The hourly employee who created filter system.
http://youtu.be/1FhaEs3U6bk


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Great video, I really appreciate employee for creating such a great filter system. Thanks for sharing.


----------

